# Naming conventions outside the U.S. and Europe



## Feo Takahari (Oct 15, 2014)

Long story short, I'm trying to name a character who comes from a region where wild lions still live. I know part of her name will be Nia (Swahili for "purpose,") but I'm having no luck generating a full name. I can't even figure out which naming conventions apply to which African regions!

This is something I've run into before with a lot of characters who don't come from the U.S. or Europe. Does anyone have any advice for resources or naming methods? (The Fake Name Generator has been no help, and Behind the Name really wants Nia's surname to be "Obama.")


----------



## CupofJoe (Oct 15, 2014)

The few East African people [all male] I have known have all had western style names or were named for a relative.
Most had Anglicised/English first and last names but one didn't.
But I know it can be patronymic.
He said his name sound sort of Icelandic as he was [in English translation] _Strength Braveryson_, which I have remembered as being very poetic [I can't remember what exact relation _Bravery_ was to _Strength_, he may have been an great uncle or grandfather - it wasn't his father]. I don't think he was Massai or Swahilli but I can't remember what it was or if he told me...
I don't know how this would would for women...
Could it be matronymic as in Iceland?


----------



## Jabrosky (Oct 16, 2014)

It might help to narrow your search down to a specific African society of your choice. Maybe search for Egyptian, Maasai, Zulu, or Yoruba names and their conventions instead of generalized "African" ones. For that matter, since lions also lived across Eurasia and the Americas throughout prehistoric times, you don't have to limit yourself to Africa.

In most cases I stick with only first names myself, except maybe for Romanesque cultures where the public figures are known for their attached surnames (e.g. Scipio Africanus or Julius Caesar).


----------



## Mythopoet (Oct 16, 2014)

Obviously her last name is Teppelin!


----------



## Hainted (Oct 16, 2014)

Nothing online, but the book People's Names by Holly Ingraham is what I use, and recommend. I got it as a present from my in-laws a few years back and it includes everything from modern Europe to ancient Sumeria, and several African groups as well. The main reason I recommend it though is it's not just a bunch of lists. She takes time to explain naming conventions, rules, cultural reasons, and alternate lists that work for the same region.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Oct 17, 2014)

I think Hainted's advice is best, but just to share what I've done: I did some online searches to name a few characters, and my goal was to have meaningful names that fit the look (ethnicity and physical build) and personality of each character.



Spoiler: my character names and meanings, if you're curious



Addison _Lane_: "Awesome _Warrior_" - Celtic
Addison's a freckle-faced huntress with a red fro. Her first story won me coffee, so she _is_ awesome.

_Kojima_ Hanako: "_Small Island _Flower Child" - Japanese
Hanako's the ditsy daughter of a samurai dad and a "wire fu" mom (wire fu = the BS special FX martial arts as seen in _Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon_) who became a fighting nun.

Nissa _van Donk_: "A Friendly Elf _from a High Place_" (literally "_from a hill_," but "_high place_" was listed as an alternate definition for _Donk_) - Scandinavian/German
Nissa is the littlest valkyrie who acts as a messenger for her goddess.

Baldhart _Eisenberg_: "Bold, Strong _Iron Mountain_" - German
Baldhart is 6'9" and muscular and was originally designed as a bare-knuckle brawler who throws enemies at other enemies... which she now actually does in the Dragon's Egg RPG.



Baby name sites are good about offering a cultural mix with meanings of given names, though I did find more European names than Asian, African and Middle-Eastern. Surname searches tend to offer limited results, especially for non-European names... or at least that was my experience. I wish I jotted down the surname sites I used.


----------

